# Taking Dog to Italy Via Germany - What do we need to Know ?



## steveo__ (Jul 19, 2009)

I have read many topics and Stickies re taking pets to the continent... Seems to be soo many conflicting issues and worries?

We will be travelling in August to Lake Garda via a 3 day stop over in Germany BAd wildbad... and then probably stopping at Bad Wildbad on way back.

Where is the best / cheapest vet to take my dog to?
Can I just administer the tablets myself?
How many days before I go back to UK is this required?
do I need to get a special collar to protect him?

Anything else I dont know?

All help and advice is appreciated


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

you need to protect him from fleas, ticks, heartworms etc 

your vet will advise

coming home, just worms, up to 5 days before you leave the continent

and of course he needs an up to date passport for rabies

Aldra


----------



## HeatherChloe (Oct 18, 2009)

The further away from Calais the cheaper. Work out where you are likely to be 48 hours before your return crossing and google vets there and make an appointment. The vet does everything and stamps and signs the dog's passport,


----------



## KeithChesterfield (Mar 12, 2010)

You must have an up-to-date Pet Passport, preferably with a photo of your dog on page 2, that shows the dog has had Rabies test and vaccination and all other treatments are up-to-date.

The dog must be chipped for you to obtain a Pet Passport.

See your Vet to make doubly certain that everything is ok and tell the Vet which Countries you're going to in case there's a possible problem in one of the Countries you visit.

You will need the European Vet to give Echinococcus treatment not earlier than five days, or later than 24 hours, before time of train or boat departure on your return to the UK from either the Eurotunnel Terminal or a Ferry Port.

The Vet must stamp, date and sign the Pet Passport on page 16/17 and should also thoroughly examine the dog for any problems and then stamp, date and sign page 22/23.

It is not necessarily true that the further away from Calais you are the cheaper it is.

On the Vets List, see attachment, of the two Vets recommended in Germany last year one charged €15 and the other €54 – and last year Germany was about the furthest you could get away from Calais under the old Defra regulations.

You can supply your own tablet for the Echinococcus treatment but you would have to ask the Vet if he's happy with that and it has to be done in his presence – you can't just tell him you've done it earlier.

Although it sounds complicated in practice it's usually quite easy and once you've done it you'll wonder what all the fuss is about.

We've never considered a Scalibor collar necessary although the further south you go in Europe the more likely you may find that it is a help – ask your Vet for advice.


----------



## WildThingsKev (Dec 29, 2009)

We are also taking our dog to Italy, in October, and although the sandfly season will be almost over we will be administering "Advantix" spot-on fortnightly for the whole trip. Sandflies can transmit Leishmaniosis from dog to dog and a lot of dogs in Italy have this nasty disease, even in the north. The "Scalibor" collar is an alternative treatment to try and prevent sandfly bites. Both are also effective in deterring tick and mosquito bites, both may be vectors for other diseases. 

I'm still considering the new leishmaniasis vaccine but you need to start this about 2 months before going. Probably not worth it for a one off trip to the Med.

You should also think about starting your dog on "Milbemax" (or equivalent) a month before leaving UK to prevent heartworm, work out the dates to tie in with your returning passport treatment.

To reduce the risk of sandfly and mossie bites do not let the dog lie outside in the evening.

Kev


----------



## steveo__ (Jul 19, 2009)

We have already got Merlot a passport - havent yet got round to putting his picture into it...

So is it 48 hrs or 5 days?

Any body found any good vets...

Does it really have to be 24 hrs before you leave?

Thank you for your advices so far

steve


----------



## KeithChesterfield (Mar 12, 2010)

This is from the Defra site - 
www.defra.gov.uk/wildlife-pets/pets/travel/pets/

The treatment must be administered by a Vet not less than 24 hours and not more than 120 hours (1-5 days) before its scheduled arrival time in the UK.


----------



## eddied (May 9, 2005)

Ciao, you may find this website useful re muzzle laws for dogs in Italy
http://www.farminachannel.com/d_viewarticolo.php?articolo=1298&pag=2

enjoy your stay.
saluti,
eddied


----------



## lindybell (Jun 9, 2007)

Hi

We have taken our dog to Italy many times through Germany, Switzerland or France. I would agree with all everyone has said. Its not difficult or problematic we always give Stronghold for Heart worm .The only difference in Italy is the muzzle law. When we were on a ferry to Venice we had to muzzle Shelley,our dog, and on the local buses. When we were on the train we muzzled her anyway just in case we needed to. Although we had to muzzle Shelley on the boat there were several italian dogs who didn't have muzzles. I think the law must just relate to 'foreign' dogs!

ANyway have a good trip .

Lindybell


----------



## steveo__ (Jul 19, 2009)

Now I didnt know about the muzzle law - we dont have a muzzle for Merlot, may have to get one for him just in case..

When exactly is it that the dog is supposed to wear a muzzle?

As for the heatworm and other meds do we need to do all of these?

Seems so much to do for a 3 week trip... Didnt realise there were so many diseases on the continent.

Thanx again everyone


----------



## eddied (May 9, 2005)

steveo__ said:


> Now I didnt know about the muzzle law - we dont have a muzzle for Merlot, may have to get one for him just in case..
> 
> When exactly is it that the dog is supposed to wear a muzzle?
> 
> ...


Legally, a dog should be muzzled, and on a leash, wherever it could come into contact with the general public. In practice, it varies a lot from town to town as to how rigidly the law is enforced. However, no exceptions are made on public transport systems.
saluti,
eddied


----------



## commuter (Jul 13, 2011)

I should learn to read more carefully. I got very excited when I thought the thread title said "talking dog"

Happy Monday everyone enjoy the weather.


----------



## HurricaneSmith (Jul 13, 2007)

We took our little westie all around Italy this year.

When asked, people were generally very relaxed about the need for a muzzle. Public transport staff almost generally said that if you can carry your dog we will not ask you to fit her muzzle. If you cannot carry your dog, please fit it.

After checking, she was allowed on trains, buses, the Venice ferry from Camping Fusina and a cablecar without her muzzle.

Only one person asked us to fit her muzzle and that was a bus driver in Sorrento.


----------

